# x11-fonts/fontconfig and bitmap fonts



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 23, 2021)

I'd like to understand these six lines, added a few months ago:

<https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-...121936f350464ceff7080b7f75cf84a604c983R71-R76>

What determines whether bitmaps are on or off following an installation? Is it simply the `BITMAPS` option at build time?

<https://www.freshports.org/x11-fonts/fontconfig/#config> I see `BITMAPS=on` but I can't tell when that became the default.


----------



## a6h (Oct 23, 2021)

BITMAPS option is defined in the x11-fonts/fontconfig/Makefile:

`OPTIONS_DEFINE= DOCS NLS BITMAPS TEST`

BITMAPS option is set to default in the next line:

`OPTIONS_DEFAULT=BITMAPS HINTING_SLIGHT`

When it comes to build, there are different targets:

_pre-fetch, do-fetch, post-fetch, [...], pre-install, do-install, post-install, [...]._

There's a rule, to run specefic targets -- depending on whether an option is *on *or *off:*

`target-OPT-on`
`target-OPT-off`

Thus, we can form this. for example:

`... target ... OPT .. on|off
------------  -------  -------
post-install-BITMAPS-on
post-install-BITMAPS-off`

As you can see in the x11-fonts/fontconfig/Makefile, there is:


```
post-install-BITMAPS-off:
    ${RLN} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-no-bitmaps.conf ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf

post-install-BITMAPS-on:
    ${RM} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf
    ${RLN} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-yes-bitmaps.conf ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/fonts/conf.d/70-yes-bitmaps.conf
```

For a detailed explanation, refer to the "_5.13.3.12. Additional Build Targets, target-OPT-on and target-OPT-off_" section of the
5.13. Makefile Options | FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------

